# Placing Geocache In Memorial Of Scott Duddles



## Oregon_Camper

Hello everyone,

It was suggested that we place a Geocache in memorial to Scott Duddles during our next PNW Rally. Now, I know a lot of you never met Scott, but he was a really great guy. One of the type you meet and right away you know he is the kind of person you want as a friend.

I'm working to get his families approval, but I wanted everyone to know what we (the attendee's of the next PNW Rally) are planning to do.

If you have something special you'd like to send me for this cache, please PM me and I'll give you my address. FYI...we are leaving town on Thanksgiving morning, so anything you want to send would have to arrive no later that Wednesday. I'll supply the ammo can and then do all the work to post the location and write the information/memorial message.

If you have any suggestions or comments, please feel free to pass them along. I know we (Outbackers) created a fund for his family, but I wanted to do just one more thing to honor him and show his family how much we care.

For anyone that missed this, here is the link to the original message about Scott's passing.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=lost&st=0

Once this is in in place, I will update everone with some pictures of the cache and details about it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

These are the pictures that Jamie(Scott's Wife) sent that Oregon Camper will be putting in the cache








Scott's memory will live on in many ways! 
The Geobug will make travels for Scott








The first photo was taken in August 2008 per Jamie


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice Pictures!!

I think this is a great idea of what you all are doing!!


----------



## dunn4

That is a really neat idea and the pictures are great. Painful too. I look forward to putting the travelbug on my watchlist and watch as it travels around. Hope the bug gets to Texas and we can move it along on its adventure.


----------



## N7OQ

Love the pictures and this is a great way to remember him. I will have to make a trip to the cache location.


----------



## rdvholtwood

dunn4 said:


> That is a really neat idea and the pictures are great. Painful too. I look forward to putting the *travelbug on my watchlist* and watch as it travels around. Hope the bug gets to Texas and we can move it along on its adventure.


Watchlist? - I'm new to geocaching - is this something that you program into your GPS? or is something that is tracked on-line?


----------



## H2oSprayer

rdvholtwood said:


> Watchlist? - I'm new to geocaching - is this something that you program into your GPS? or is something that is tracked on-line?


It's tracked online. When you open a trackable's page (ie here --> One of my coins) you will see a box in the upper right corner. If you select "Watch this item" you will receive an email each time there is a log for the that item. You can do the something with caches as well.


----------



## rdvholtwood

H2oSprayer said:


> Watchlist? - I'm new to geocaching - is this something that you program into your GPS? or is something that is tracked on-line?


It's tracked online. When you open a trackable's page (ie here --> One of my coins) you will see a box in the upper right corner. If you select "Watch this item" you will receive an email each time there is a log for the that item. You can do the something with caches as well.
[/quote]

Do you need to have a paid membership to have emails sent for tracking?


----------



## jasonrebecca

My contribution went in the mail on Saturday, should be there no later then Wednesday.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jasonrebecca said:


> My contribution went in the mail on Saturday, should be there no later then Wednesday.


Thanks! I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## dunn4

Oops, I misread. You are creating a cache, not a travelbug. I will still add the cache to watch list and read about all the visitors and the Outbacker visitors. Hope to get there myself one day.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jasonrebecca said:


> My contribution went in the mail on Saturday, should be there no later then Wednesday.


The Jeep arrived today!! That was fast.

Thanks for taking the time to ship this to me.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

dunn4 said:


> Oops, I misread. You are creating a cache, not a travelbug. I will still add the cache to watch list and read about all the visitors and the Outbacker visitors. Hope to get there myself one day.


There are travel bugs in it! I am sending one with Y-Guy to give to ORegon Camper to put in it and I believe the jeep is a travel bug?


----------



## H2oSprayer

rdvholtwood said:


> Do you need to have a paid membership to have emails sent for tracking?


I tried it with my son's account (who is not a premium member) and it worked.


----------



## rdvholtwood

H2oSprayer said:


> Do you need to have a paid membership to have emails sent for tracking?


I tried it with my son's account (who is not a premium member) and it worked.
[/quote]

Thanks!.....I'll be watching for now - as I will need to wait a bit to get my GPS!


----------



## N7OQ

Can we get the travel bug numbers so we can track them too?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

N7OQ said:


> Can we get the travel bug numbers so we can track them too?


Yes...I plan on posting all the information once I've placed the cache.


----------



## N7OQ

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can we get the travel bug numbers so we can track them too?


Yes...I plan on posting all the information once I've placed the cache.
[/quote]

Thanks Jim


----------



## BlueWedge

Cheryl and I have a few things to place in the cache.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott's parents, Albert and Ruth would like these words added to the cache









*Scott Duddles was a fun, thoughtful and loving son, who cared about his family more than anything. 
Scott was a hardworking young man, who worked all day as an electrician, worked on his many home 
projects in the evenings, but always had time to spend with his family.

Scott cared about people. He was an organ donor. Many people will have better lives because of 
Scott's gift of his organs and tissue.

We were blessed to have Scott for a son. He will be missed more than words can say, but he will 
live in our hearts forever.

In loving memory of our son, Scott.
Albert & Ruth Duddles
*


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Scott's parents, Albert and Ruth would like these words added to the cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scott Duddles was a fun, thoughtful and loving son, who cared about his family more than anything.
> Scott was a hardworking young man, who worked all day as an electrician, worked on his many home
> projects in the evenings, but always had time to spend with his family.
> 
> Scott cared about people. He was an organ donor. Many people will have better lives because of
> Scott's gift of his organs and tissue.
> 
> We were blessed to have Scott for a son. He will be missed more than words can say, but he will
> live in our hearts forever.
> 
> In loving memory of our son, Scott.
> Albert & Ruth Duddles
> *


.....and we were _blessed _to have Scott as a fellow Outbacker!









Thanks for sharing this Doxie!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

From Scott's brother, Travis









*Scott Duddles*​*1976-2008*​​Scott Duddles was my brother; he was the younger of the two of us, even though he was my little brother I looked up to him in many ways. He set out at a young age to be an electrician, at which over the years I had heard many compliments from people who he had done work for on how good his electrical work was. He was the first of us to get married and start a family. He was very mechanical and was always helping me with work on my house, vehicles or other projects when I could not figure out how to complete the projects. 

Scott had a real love for the outdoors and over the years Scott and I spent a lot of time together camping, fishing, hunting, four wheeling and much more. He loved spending time in the outdoors with his family and friends, most of all taking trips with his family in their travel trailer. Our parents, Scott's family and my family and I would plan many trips with our RV's across the Northwest. 

Scott had recently had quite an interest in Geo Caches, he was very good with a GPS and the adventure of finding the geo caches was a lot of fun for him. On our recent Elk hunting trip to Eastern Oregon he was telling our dad and me about a few geo caches that were hidden in the hills around our camp. Since my dad and had never went searching for one before he was excited to take us in search of one of the cache before we left for home. Scott tragically died from a heart attack at 32 years old our second day at camp. He did not get a chance to show us the adventure he had found in geo caches, but this next summer I have plans in picking where he had left off and search out a few myself.

I have always been and will always stay very proud of my brother; he was great man and put a smile on many faces. He is going to be greatly missed by our family, friends and many people he had touched.

Travis Duddles

Scott's brother


----------



## Oregon_Camper

For those that are following this thread, I will be printing all these comment from Scott' family as well as the pictures, and will laminate them before placing them in the ammo can. I know the ammo can is water tight, but I also wanted to protect them from people taking them out of the cache and reading them. I wan to ensure this is protected for years to come.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

from Jamie, Scott's wife for the cache:

Born: September 13, 1976Dies: October 26, 2008 Life is either a daring adventure or nothing at all!!! He was a fun loving husband, father and friend. He was my best friend. I will always love him. Thanks, Jamie


----------



## PDX_Doug

I wanted to let everyone know that we did place the geocache in Scott's memory this past weekend. We found a very nice spot within the Beverly Beach State Park boundaries near a 'Nursing Tree', that made the location seem all the more appropriate.

I would also like to thank Jim (Oregon_Camper) for doing such a great job putting the geocache together. He's made up some really nice memorial items including laminated letters from Jamie, Scott's parents and brother. There are also a couple of travel bugs that Outbackers forwarded to him. All in all, it was a nice moment of closure, and I hope that Jamie and their two children will have a chance to share the spot with us sometime in the future.

Jim will let us know all the specific geocache and travel bug information as soon as he puts it up on Geocaching.com

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I've uploaded all the information for this memorial cache to the Geocache web site and I expect this to go live in about 48 hours.

I will update this thread with the URL once I have it.

Doug...can you please post the pictures you took of the location? The picture from the road that shows the Nursing Tree should be a great one. I might even add it to the "spoiler" section on the Geocache site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

It was already posted this morning! Wow...

Here is the link to the Geocache site. If you don't have an account, you won't be able to see the coordinates, but you'll be able to read the information.

Let me know if you have any questions or comments.

http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_detai...02-63b48a07d92a


----------



## California Jim

Awsome. Nice work guys.


----------



## rdvholtwood

California Jim said:


> Awsome. Nice work guys.


x2


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Someone already found it!!

He took the TB and left a coin. That was less then 12 hours from the time I posted the cache to when this guy found it.

http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_detai...02-63b48a07d92a


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Someone already found it!!
> 
> He took the TB and left a coin. That was less then 12 hours from the time I posted the cache to when this guy found it.
> 
> http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_detai...02-63b48a07d92a


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Someone already found it!!
> 
> He took the TB and left a coin. That was less then 12 hours from the time I posted the cache to when this guy found it.
> 
> http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_detai...02-63b48a07d92a











[/quote]

Wait a second...i was wrong.

Two people have now found it and the Geocoin is on its way....


----------



## PDX_Doug

A few photos from the site of the Scott Duddles Memorial Geocache...

Gordon (Crismon4), Jim (Oregon_Camper) and a few junior Outbackers gather at the site of the geocache.









Jim (Oregon_Camper) places the Geocache as a memorial to Scott Duddles (Scott and Jamie), a husband, father and Outbacker taken too soon.









The 'Nursing Tree', a symbol of new life emerging from loss, marks the location of the Scott Duddles Memorial Geocache at Beverly Beach State Park, Oregon.









Happy Trails,
PDX_Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the pictures Doug!! They came out great.


----------



## skippershe

What a beautiful place and a wonderful tribute to Scott. 
You all should feel proud for honoring him in such a special and lasting way. 
I'll be watching his TB and Geocoin's progress as they make their way. Sounds like his cache is off to a great start already, and will touch the hearts of many as they find it and read the contents


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Its a beautiful spot!!

Great Job to all that helped and planned this!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

From Jamie, Scott's Wife









Thank you Tawnya, I did view the site last week. I am very excited to go find it myself. Perhaps it will be this spring, when we spread some of his ashes there. We are hanging in there and know that Scott is watching over us and sending us his love. I recently went back to work,it has given me a little routine back in my life. The boys are doing really good and we talk about Scott everyday and do the traditions that we normally do. Tomorrow we are going to go get the Christmas Tree and Colton is very excited about helping Uncle Travis cut it down. He has really stepped up as a 6 year old and he helps me out so much! Thank you for your continue support and strength.With Love, Jamie


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> From Jamie, Scott's Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tawnya,[/size] I did view the site last week. I am very excited to go find it myself. Perhaps it will be this spring, when we spread some of his ashes there. We are hanging in there and know that Scott is watching over us and sending us his love. I recently went back to work,it has given me a little routine back in my life. The boys are doing really good and we talk about Scott everyday and do the traditions that we normally do. Tomorrow we are going to go get the Christmas Tree and Colton is very excited about helping Uncle Travis cut it down. He has really stepped up as a 6 year old and he helps me out so much! Thank you for your continue support and strength.With Love, Jamie




Thanks for keeping us updated...


----------



## rdvholtwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> From Jamie, Scott's Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tawnya, I did view the site last week. I am very excited to go find it myself. Perhaps it will be this spring, when we spread some of his ashes there. We are hanging in there and know that Scott is watching over us and sending us his love. I recently went back to work,it has given me a little routine back in my life. The boys are doing really good and we talk about Scott everyday and do the traditions that we normally do. Tomorrow we are going to go get the Christmas Tree and Colton is very excited about helping Uncle Travis cut it down. He has really stepped up as a 6 year old and he helps me out so much![/size] Thank you for your continue support and strength.With Love, Jamie




Thanks for keeping us updated...








[/quote]

X2 - Thanks Tawnya!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

From Travis, Scott's brother







I filled him in and told him if he takes pics when he finds it, I'd be happy to post them for him









Tawnya- Thank you for the updates, its great to know that it has been found. Thanks to everyone that has put this together, and 
especially for the pictures. How long does a cache stay in a location? I would like to work on my GPS skills and go find it 
myself.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Recent log posting on the cache:

This is a very beautiful and peaceful location, very fitting for a memorial 
cache. RIP, Scott. Its sad to see a young guy pass on, one cannot imagine how 
his family misses him. We traded TB's, sat and enjoyed the location. TFTH


----------



## ember

> We traded TB's, sat and enjoyed the location. TFTH


What a GREAT response! Like he sat and had a conversation with Scott.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Just wanted to update everyone on this Geocache. It has been found 15 times now and I expect that number to go up very quickly as we are getting into camping season.

If you'd like to read the log entries for this Geocache...just click on the link below.

Scott Duddles Memorial


----------



## H2oSprayer

One of the latest logs from Scott's memorial Geocache from his family:

"March 21 by a1albert 
We went to the coast this weekend to find Our son's Memorial cache. We brought Scotts wife Jamie and there two son's along with us, also Travis, Scotts brother and his family came along. We all loved the cache site and viewed everything in the cache. Albert Duddles"

It's great to continue to see fellow Geocachers enjoying this well thought out memorial, it has had 23 visits.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

H2oSprayer said:


> One of the latest logs from Scott's memorial Geocache from his family:
> 
> "March 21 by a1albert
> We went to the coast this weekend to find Our son's Memorial cache. We brought Scotts wife Jamie and there two son's along with us, also Travis, Scotts brother and his family came along. We all loved the cache site and viewed everything in the cache. Albert Duddles"
> 
> It's great to continue to see fellow Geocachers enjoying this well thought out memorial, it has had 23 visits.


Wow..I just singed in to update everyone with this and you already did.

BTW...for those that don't know, Jamie and her 2 boys will be joining us in April for the PNW Spring Rally. We are really looking forward to having her and her boys at the Rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Jamie contacted me after her and her family visited the Geocache:

Tawnya,[/color] We went to Beverly Beach this weekend and found Scott's geo cache. What an amazing spot Outbackers picked out. I could not have picked out a more amazing spot. Thanks!!

She sent this great photo of her and the boy and Scotts Dad, Brother, Sister in law and their child. What a beautiful spot for a cache, well done Jim!







( picture posted with Jamie's approval)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wasn't just me...the entire PNW Outbacker crew helped out a LOT.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wasn't just me...the entire PNW Outbacker crew helped out a LOT.


woops, sorry!







Kudos to all of you!


----------

